# My Birds were Attacked



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

by "No-See-Ums"!!!
http://ag.arizona.edu/yavapai/anr/hort/byg/archive/noseeums.html

Have you ever....?!
Charis had it right when she said "Well I'll be...."


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...Who Knew?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

charis likes to be right lol... i hate no see ums too cuz they love to eat me up grrrr!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It was a riot! I took "Handsome" to work with me and have him checked out. I was describing these tiny tiny flying things, and at the same time the Dr. and the receptionist both said "Oh, No-See-Ums"!
So I guess that explains all the puffy eyes!! (I knew that - not)


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Gotta love the creative name for them tiny creepy flyers  

Glad you did find out what was ailing your birds though! Now - how do you get rid of them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> charis likes to be right lol... i hate no see ums too cuz they love to eat me up grrrr!!!


Actually, it wasn't me that was right. I never though the birds had bugs. I be totally amazed.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> Gotta love the creative name for them tiny creepy flyers
> 
> Glad you did find out what was ailing your birds though! Now - how do you get rid of them?


I'm trying to find some of those little moskito (sp) traps that I can hang outside around the flight cage. But everyones "sold out"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm trying to find some of those little moskito (sp) traps that I can hang outside around the flight cage. But everyones "sold out"


Now we know why they are sold out...no see ums! Poor birds. That would be soooo miserable to have something biting you and you can't do a darn thing to make them stop.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Actually, it wasn't me that was right. I never though the birds had bugs. I be totally amazed.


You had it right when you said "Well I'll be....." because that was my response when they said "no-see-ums"
I've never heard "midges" called that!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I could make little head nets for everybody! (with a hole for their beak of course)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I could make little head nets for everybody! (with a hole for their beak of course)


Now you get going on that and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

shh take the credit lol it wont hert nothin  and yeah hard to fight something so small .. bugs been really bad this year thats all I know and ughhh me an the birds been itchin at even the thought of it


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Charis said:


> Now you get going on that and let us know how it turns out!


I'm picturing pigeons with little net hats on - OVERTIRED, I'm getting foolish - time to go to bed!

Just thought I'd throw this forum in "on the lighter side"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I'm picturing pigeons with little net hats on - OVERTIRED, I'm getting foolish - time to go to bed!
> 
> Just thought I'd throw this forum in "on the lighter side"


Visualizing that is very funny and I did need something on the lighter side for sure. Probably others did too.
Sweet dreams...don't let the no see ums bite!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm Im wondering if a bug zapper would help any , I mean out side the coops .. makes you always wonder why such creatures were even created dont it  ..ie fleas ticks nats mosquitoes etc etc ... I hate them all lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

> Visualizing that is very funny and I did need something on the lighter side for sure. Probably others did too.
> Sweet dreams...don't let the no see ums bite!
> __________________


 and god forbid those bedbugs ewww I hate bugs lol


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Tea tree oil. A few drops in the bath, a few drops in the drinking water, and a little bit of powdered sulphur in the grit, or just drop a bit of tea trea oil in the grit, and then your birds will be coated beak to claw with a bug proof aromatherapy armor. My birds have no signs of bug attack at all, ever in their outdoor aviary. In fact I've walked through a cloud of gnats outside the aviary. They don't go through the wire with that oil in there, they never go for the water!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

philodice said:


> Tea tree oil. A few drops in the bath, a few drops in the drinking water, and a little bit of powdered sulphur in the grit, or just drop a bit of tea trea oil in the grit, and then your birds will be coated beak to claw with a bug proof aromatherapy armor. My birds have no signs of bug attack at all, ever in their outdoor aviary. In fact I've walked through a cloud of gnats outside the aviary. They don't go through the wire with that oil in there, they never go for the water!


I'm going to the health food store today, is that something I can get there? How many drops to a gallon of water? And its safe?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the tea tree oil sounds great....also, I had the no seeums making my birds dance around in the evening...I got one of my dogs frontline tubes and dotted it on the perches and the cracks, it did help alot.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

proven safe, 5 drops per gallon, and get it from the feed store.
warning...kills cats, insects, mosquitoes, gnats, worms, internal and external parasites and more.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

philodice said:


> proven safe, 5 drops per gallon, and get it from the feed store.
> warning...*kills cats*, insects, mosquitoes, gnats, worms, internal and external parasites and more.


WHAT??? Kills cats??? EEEEEK!!  

While we all have bugs we love to hate, the ones who depend on them for food ARE MOST GRATEFUL... Just another side of the coin...

Shi


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mr squeaks;
While we all have bugs we love to hate said:


> Believe me, there's MORE than enough bugs up heea in these NH woooods for everybody!
> (and those aint spellin erras) lol


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> WHAT??? Kills cats??? EEEEEK!!
> 
> While we all have bugs we love to hate, the ones who depend on them for food ARE MOST GRATEFUL... Just another side of the coin...
> 
> Shi


Oh, no, I typed that real fast. I had to go to work. I didn't mean for it to look like I wanted it to kill cats, just a quick warning that it does kill cats, like a poison to them. Just like, this is awesome but don't put it on your cat.


----------

